# Sticky  Useful Links For Expats



## M.C.A.

Updated links July 25, 2021

*I'm bringing back this thread, so you can add your own useful links on this thread, or have me modify and add additional information PM me, so here goes, I'll start out with a few:*

-Philippine Consulate Finder Map US Philippine Consulate Finder Map USA

-Philippine Consulate Chicago USA with download forms for Visa so under "IMMIGRANT VISA" this is what we use to come here on a 13a Visa or Permanent Resident (married to Filipina) Chicago Consulate downloads

-Philippine Consulate General Sydney Australia The Official Website of the Philippine Consulate General in Sydney, Australia

-Philippine Consulate London UK The Official Website of the Philippine Embassy in London, United Kingdom

-Emigration Clearance Certificate ECC A and B Emigration Clearance Certification ECC

-UK Nationals Explanatory Notice Contemplating Marriage In The Philippines Marriage in the Philippines

-Philippine Bureau of Immigration Main Website Home
-Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office locations Directory of Transactions
-Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office listed by Class A, B or C (services they can handle listed) Annual Report
-Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office location, contact information Contact information locations

-ACR I Card general information ACR I-Card
-Voluntary Application for I-Card Voluntary Application for ACR I-Card
-ACR Card Renewal ACR Card Renewal


US Citizens Outreach Services, sign up for notifications Smart Traveler Enrollment Program
US Citizen Services Manila Embassy link U.S. Citizen Services | U.S. Embassy in the Philippines
OSAC Government warnings and information

-Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA) online request for Birth, Marriage and Death Certificates PSA Birth Certificate, CENOMAR, & Marriage Certificate Online Delivery | PSAHelpline.ph

-SRRV links: Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) for SRRV Retiree Services – Philippine Retirement Authority
SRRV Assistance SRRV Special Resident Retiree's Visa - Free Visa Assistance In-debth PDF file on SRRV https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf (the guide link isn't working now, give me time to find another copy of this link) Official Facebook link Log into Facebook

-SRRV Diplomatic ties including military from other nations discussion and link SRRV Military/Diplomatic Ties With The Philippine Government

-Bureau of Local Employment, the work permit (AEC) Home
Explanation and more information found here The Guide to Employment Permits for Foreign Workers in the Philippines - ASEAN Business News

-US Visa For Widow(er) Widow(er)


----------



## M.C.A.

*Typhoon and heavy weather links and volcano hazards: Updated links July 25, 2021*

-Zoom Earth, tracker Zoom Earth link

- Satellite view of the Philippines in motion, nice and complete view but slow loading
West Color Infrared Loop: Himawari 8 - NOAA GOES Geostationay Satellite Server

-International Hurricane / Cyclone / Typhoon Tracking Map, this map is quick loading and real basic and fast Cyclocane - cyclone and hurricane tracker | Cyclocane

- Windy, gives wind speeds in area you click on and wind directions Windy as forecasted

Windy application for the Smartphone, it's real easy to use and has tracking capabilities.

- Another map much larger photo of the earth showing the winds earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

- Philippine atmospheric geophysical and astronomical services administration, tracking and more PAGASA

- Can be used for tracking typhoon direction WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground

-Tracking Zoom Earth change the date center lower page

- Typhoon database ???????????????? - ????????

- Current Satellite photo :: Typhoon2000.com® :: The Philippines' First Website on Tropical Cyclones (Since 1997)

Volcano hazards HazardHunterPH - Hazard assessment at your fingertips

Flooding and Dam Level Information PAGASA


----------



## M.C.A.

*US Passport Renewal Information updated Jan 03, 2022 (links were updated)


"Update on the payment method" Note: No more option to pay with bank draft:*

Beginning Monday, April 19, 2021, the U.S. Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines will begin accepting online fee payments for adult U.S. passport renewal applications.

Paying online allows you to mail your application to the U.S. Embassy in Manila without the need to apply in person. Please see our US Passport Renewal for more information and to determine if you are eligible for online fee payment. If eligible, you will be able to submit payment via the U.S. or international credit or debit card, or electronic funds transfer from a U.S.-based bank account, Amazon Pay, or Pay Pal.

We encourage all eligible U.S. citizens to renew their passports by mail. In-person appointments remain limited at the Embassy in Manila and the Consular Agency in Cebu as a result of the ongoing pandemic.

For questions about online fee payment for adult passport renewal applications, please visit our Online payment link and more information this link also has a YouTube video on how to accomplish mailing in your passport or contact us via email at [email protected].


As a reminder, online fee payment is only available for mail-in passport book renewals at this time. If you wish to renew or apply for a passport card, you must make an appointment to apply in person at the U.S. Embassy in Manila or the Consular Agency in Cebu. In-person appointments are also required for first-time adult passports, child passports, or to replace lost or stolen passports.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shipping service Air 21, use only the number listed for the US Embassy Manila website, it's listed in the above passport renewal link, Air 21 has a branch there (lessons learned again). US Embassy prefers you use Air 21. I used Air 21 and it worked very well they came to my home picked up my documents and when my passport was completed they delivered it back to my home once again, they have a tracking service it was very professional. In some areas, you might need to use your local Air 21, one of our Expats had to find an office locally.

Passport Photos: We aren't allowed to wear suits, read the State Department instructions (The online passport form you fill in gives details) thoroughly on photo size, background, and clothing worn on how the photo is to be taken and write those instructions down for the Photographer.

Most of this information is listed on the Renewal link above. When the Air 21 driver arrives, they'll have you fill out two blank forms of paper listing everything you gave them all documents, photos, etc... in duplicate and you both sign each paper the driver gets a copy the other is yours so have all your documents placed in a brown shipping envelope (any book store will sell these) marked with the US Embassy Address given on link above, Air 21 has their own non-tear plastic shipping bag so they'll put everything inside.

If you live outside of Luzon there's a US Citizens outreach group (Covid has slowed this service for now but I see it's starting back up again as of June 2022) from the US Embassy in Manila and to get those notifications you sign up for emails on the State Department website, Smart Traveler Enrollment Program, they also handle passports as well as many other things such as Social Security Smart Traveler Enrollment Program


----------



## M.C.A.

*VA OUTPATIENT CLINIC INFORMATION PHILIPPINES (US Citizens) (FMP)*

MANILA VA OUTPATIENT CLINIC
ANNOUNCEMENTS AND REMINDERS
December 2019
UPDATES FROM THE CLINIC MANAGER

FOREIGN MEDICAL PROGRAM (FMP) UPDATES
As a reminder to all Veterans using the FMP, providers who agree to bill VA on your behalf for Service-Connected Care may still collect from Veterans for any care provided that is not related to your service-connected conditions. For example, if you have a service-connected rating for a knee disability and are hospitalized for treatment on that knee, all services provided related to your service-connected condition will be reimbursed by the FMP. However, if you have non-service-connected diabetes, any diabetes treatment you receive while you are hospitalized would be your responsibility and you should expect to be required to settle your portion of the bill in cash at the time services are provided.

*A current list of FMP participating hospitals is below:*

Divine Grace Medical Center General Trias, Cavite, Manila (046)489-2224 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing) Considering as of June 19, 2022 taking over dispensing medications for Pain/sleep/psych. Facebook link

Manila Doctors Hospital United Nations Avenue, Manila (02)8558-0888 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

Unihealth Baypointe Hospital Olongapo, Zambales (047)250-6070 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

Sacred Heart Medical Center Angeles City, Pampanga (045)624-5606 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

The Medical City - Clark Angeles City, Pampanga (045)300-8888 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

The Medical City - Iloilo Iloilo (033)500-1000 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

Avitus Kidney Care and Dialysis Center Olongapo, Zambales (047)222-1155 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

D&A Care – Physical Therapy Metro Manila, Philippines (0917)187-9947 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

Manila Hearing Aid Company 14 locations (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)

Asian Hospital Medical Center Alabang, Philippines (02)8771-9000 (As of 24 Jan 2020 will directly pay VA claims no more filing)


Disclaimer: The list of participating hospitals is subject to change without notice and the VA is not responsible if the facility above chooses not to participate.

The Medical Center in Ortigas has suspended billing FMP. This is due to billing practices and submission of incomplete information that result in FMP denying or being unable to process the claim. Currently the following facilities and FMP are working together to resolve the issue. In the meantime, Veterans must settle their bills in cash and request reimbursement from FMP.

TIPS FOR FAST FMP REIMBURSEMENT

Email or fax your claim instead of mailing it. You will reduce processing time by at least two weeks.
Email: [email protected]
Fax number: 1-303-331-7803
Submit your claim in one complete package. A complete package includes:

A completed VAF 10-7959F-2, Foreign Medical Program (FMP) Claim Cover Sheet.
Use a permanent address where mail will always reach you.

Include a diagnosis or nature of illness or injury
Doctor’s name and medical title
Doctor’s office address
Doctor’s office telephone number
Doctor’s billing address if different from office address

Include claim information – ESPECIALLY the Diagnosis Treated
Narrative Description of each service and/or drug (This determines if the condition is Service Connected)
Each service’s billed charge
Date(s) of service.

Submitting an FMP claim without all the required information WILL be denied and you will have to resubmit.
HOW CAN I HELP GET MORE HOSPITALS TO ACCEPT FMP?

Contact your Veteran Organizations, Retired Activity Officers and Post Commanders to meet with hospital leadership in your community. Several hospitals on the current list are there because the RAO and Veterans organizations facilitated their participation

As part of the announced change by the Philippine Government to expand available telephone exchanges, all phone numbers in Metro Manila changed effective Sunday, October 6, 2019. VA Manila’s new main phone number will be: +63 (2) 8-550-3888. This will connect you to the VA Manila’s Phone System Switchboard, where you can use the following options:
Option 1 – Regional Office
Option 2 – Outpatient Clinic
Option 3 – Transfer to Veterans Evaluation Services (VES)
Option 4 – Transfer to the Foreign Medical Program’s Hotline
Option 5 – Transfer to VBA Offices in the United States
Option 6 – Transfer to the VA MISSION Act Hotline
Option 7 – Transfer to the Veteran’s Crisis Line
Option 8 – Transfer to VA Manila’s AudioCare Line (Pharmacy Refills)
Other important direct dial numbers for the Outpatient Clinic with the new numbering system, include:
VA Manila Toll Free Phone:
+63 1 (800) 1888-5252 (unchanged)
or #MyVA (#6982)
AudioCare (Pharmacy Refills):
+63 (2) 8-556-8387
Clinical Fax (Medical Records):
+63 (2) 8-550-3964
Patient Advocate:
+63 (2) 8-396-3716
Clinic Manager:
+63 (2) 8-396-3735
Lastly – VA Manila is proud to announce that we have created a #Hashtag Phone Number that works with the primary telecommunications carriers in the Philippines, including PLDT, SUN/SMART, and Globe. From either a mobile or a landline on these carriers’ networks, you can now just dial #MyVA (#6982) – and it will automatically connect you to the VA Manila Switchboard.

*Information on MRI's*

Listed below are the hospitals that would allow the direct billing for FMP:


Manila Doctors Hospital
The complete cost of any MRI procedures and related service (s) will be billed directly by the facility to the FMP.
This is for the Veterans with service connected condition based from their respective Benefits Authorization Letter (BAL).

Same process is also applied for the following :
Inpatient hospitalization including medications and professional fees
Emergency and Outpatient consultation
Other Diagnostic procedures both for inpatient and outpatient service
Dialysis sessions and physical therapy sessions


Asian Hospital and Medical Center
The complete cost of any MRI procedures and related service (s) will be billed directly by the facility to the FMP.
This is for the veterans with service connected condition based from their respective Benefits Authorization Letter (BAL).

Same process is also applied for the following :
Inpatient hospitalization including medications and professional fees
Emergency consultation
Other Diagnostic procedures both for inpatient and outpatient service
Dialysis sessions and physical therapy sessions
Outpatient consultation is on cash basis which the veteran will have to pay. The service is not part of the hospital coverage.

VA Manila Fact Sheet Link 
2018 VA Manila Benefits Fact Sheet what's covered
Tricare Philippines Link


----------



## M.C.A.

*Survivors Benefit Program (SBP)* Retired US Veterans
VA Manila location https://www.benefits.va.gov/manila/

VA Releases Survivors Quick Start Guide
Each person experiences grief differently when a loved one passes, but survivors should not feel confused about what to do next. The Survivors Quick Start Guide provides Veteran family members and caregivers a reference guide for what to do next.

Part of VA’s Welcome Kit, the Survivors quick start guide begins with a step by step checklist for preparing, applying for, and following up on the available benefits. Each step spells out in plain language what to do, what forms to fill out, and who to call if you need help.

The guide also helps families identify VA Survivor benefits and services for which they may be eligible.

The frequently asked questions in the guide include topics such as, “How would a spouse or dependent know what survivor benefits they may be eligible for?” and “As a surviving spouse am I eligible for healthcare?”


Survivor Quick Start Guide
https://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/63171/va-releases-survivors-quick-start-guide/


Tips to Expedite Processing of Your Dependency Claim
If you reside outside of the United States, VA requires that you submit evidence to support your claim to add a spouse or child as a dependent. You are required to submit a completed VA Form 21-686C Declaration of Status of Dependents.(Link to form) This can be submitted through your eBenefits account or by mail. In addition to this completed form, please submit copies of documentation that support all:

marriage
dissolution of a marriage
birth of a child
introduction of a stepchild into a Veteran’s family
If your spouse or child is not a US citizen and has no Social Security number, please state that on the VA Form 21-686c.

By submitting these documents, it will help expedite the processing of your claim.

More detailed information on SBP:
https://militarypay.defense.gov/Benefits/Survivor-Benefit-Program/


----------



## M.C.A.

*Immigrant ACR Card Renewal 13a (every 5 years) topic/links updated Sept 2022*

You'll need at least 6 months remaining on your passport. You do need to make an appointment at this time with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration if you haven't been vaccinated (bring a copy of the appointment) if you have both Covid vaccines no worries about an appointment. Book here PBI Appointment
Note: Bring a Smartphone (unsure if this is still being used Covid requirements) with you because you'll have to do an online Health questionnaire or you won't be allowed in regardless of your appointment.

Renewal Permanent Resident Card 13a

Submit in a folder size 8.5 x 14 folder with two-hole punch and fastener plus its two pages is 8.5 x 13 paper with accompanying documents. The application form Checklist is below attached in Adobe format for download because for some reason it's not working on the PBI website.

If you dial the number 632-525-7557 it will not work so if outside Manila and in the Philippines dial 02-(Your telecom provider's single-digit number) 525-7557.

Facebook has an official spot for the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines it could save you some time because they do post if they are closed, you can book an appointment also so if you have questions send them a private message/Call they will answer it.

Observation of several fellow Expats trying to fill out the renewal or Immigrant forms at the PBI,  some could have used reading glasses and pens, many seemed unaware that they could have downloaded and had all their document's the folder etc... completed before they entered the PBI and so could have just submitted them, not a fun place to hang out at.


I-Card's now look different, ACR I-Card | Frequently Asked Questions they now come in different colors and also on the front lower right bottom they make it clear card you are carrying, Permanent Resident is what mine reads, or if you are a tourist or a student it reads as so.

13a or SRRV Visa holders: Our passports do expire and then you're left with the question what shall I do with my original 13a or SRRV Visa stamp now that I have a new Passport? There's a form you can fill out to have the Visa transferred to your new Passport here are some links. Transfer of Admissions Status and then the document download IRD01QF002 form

The hope is that by posting this thread that maybe it's helped someone in making it go much smoother and with just a little less stress so have your documents and folder complete before you enter the PBI, the staff in there are very busy as you'll find out.

Note: You are waiting on an ACR card but you want to exit the Philippines ACR Card Waiver is required.

Note: Another unrelated but important link for those that are here on the Balikbyan Visa, if you want you can volunteer to get an ACR card PBI Volunteer ACR card


----------



## M.C.A.

*US Veterans, VA Aid and Attendance benefits and Housebound allowance*

VA Aid and Attendance benefits and Housebound allowance | Veterans Affairs

Benefits fact sheet https://benefits.va.gov/BENEFITS/factsheets/limitedincome/EnhancedorSpecialPension.pdf


----------



## M.C.A.

*SRRV contact information and links. (updated Sept 2022)*

PRA website quick links:
Philippine Retirement Authority
Download forms PRA
Marketing agents PRA
SRRV information guide
Sending SRRV Deposit to the Philippines


Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map US
Canadian Philippine Consulates
Philippine Consulate UK London
Philippine Consulates Australia
SRRV Consultancy
PBI accredited entities


(copy of an email): To get a heads up on the New Courtesy SRRV For Veterans, I am going to tell you the name of the woman to see and tell you right where to go! See PRA Officer in Charge, Ms. Scarlet L. Lachica, at either the PRA Office in Angeles City or the PRA Office in Subic. Ms. Lachica is at the Angeles City PRA on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and she is at the Subic PRA office on Tuesday and Thursday. The PRA office email address is [email protected] The office mobile phone contact number is 09179853715.

Another recommendation: Mary Jane Gomez Visa Consultancy

Another recommendation:
James Biron James Biron Law Firm

Cebu medical exam info:

I visited the PRA offices in Cebu in October 2022 and asked if they had anyone they recommended for the medical. The official at the PRA office suggested Dr. Manuel Tangpuz at the Cupsi Building.

A quick Google gives me;
Dr. Emmanuel L. Tangpuz
Room 6 Cupsi Center
B. Rodriguez Street
Sambag2
Cebu City Cebu
+63 32 321 6159

Miscellaneous important travel information about the SRRV:

- Here's something SRRV people need to know. Before leaving the Philippines you must notify the PRA and they will give you an exit letter from their online website link below (electronic system generated for your smartphone). When entering the Philippines, need to notify PRA within 3 days.

All outbound SRRVisa holders must secure a Travel Pass when departing from the Philippines and are required to register here within three (3) days upon return or arrival. A Travel Pass is an electronic system-generated digital pass, as a tool to monitor all departures. It may be saved on any digital mobile device or as printed out. It is a single-use document and has a validity of 30 days from the date of issuance. It is free of charge.

*PRA login webpage explaining the free procedure and gain your letter* PRA SRRV exit and entry log in

All SRRVisa holders are required to register their Travel information for both *outbound* and *inbound* flights to and from the Philippines.

At NAIA on the way out, the immigration officer wanted a passport, PRA card, and Travel Pass. (you don't need an ECC clearance)


----------



## M.C.A.

*US Direct Express Cardholder Victims (Card not working/frozen/horrible customer service)*

Before leaving the US make sure to call Direct Express and inform them you will be living overseas and will be using your card, if not the account will be frozen when you use your card for the first time in the Philippines and then don't forget when you get a replacement ATM card they'll do it again.

When getting hold of Direct Express's Call Center make sure not to get angry... I won't elaborate and I won't go further but it seems to be staffed poorly, you'll find this out once you call.

Make sure to call during their working hours and don't call after hours or you'll end up getting transferred to an overflow service that handles overflow for many companies, so not up to speed on issues and stuff will just get continue to delay. I worked in a call center 7 years and I know what I'm talking about.

Once you've got your card back working don't forget some machines won't accept the US ATM cards but I think BPI and BDO do... the other machines won't tell you this it'll read offline or can't fulfill the transaction at this time, use a major banks ATM machine outside the bank so that if your card doesn't come out you can ask them to open up the machine and retrieve it, make sure they're open. Another thing to remember the internet sometimes will time out due to the poor internet service this will also block the transaction.

*Some links
Direct Express Cardholder Victims 

US Embassy US Citizen Services 

If all else fails here's some more contact information *

Below is some contact info which might help, read carefully I can't explain this on an open forum but if you have questions PM me.

Susan Schmidt, who is a vice president within Comerica, which is the parent company of Direct Express. So if you email her to keep it brief, and try not to sound too angry, just state the facts, and that their CS team is not helping you. Susan Schmidt VP at Comerica, parent company of Direct Express [email protected]

Jim Simms who is an attorney in the US and has helped a lot of people with such cases. Same thing, try to keep it to two or three paragraphs, and don't sound too angry, or else they won't read the email. Jim Simms - Attorney suing Comeria / Direct Express
[email protected]









*More information about using the Direct Express ATM card in the Philippines by one of our Expats:*

One thing I should point out about Direct Express, if you plan on using their card in the Philippines, you have to call their customer service team, and you have to have them authorize your card for use outside the United States.

Problem is, that a lot of the customer service staff at Direct Express aren't familiar with this procedure, they don't carry it out properly, and then you can be stuck for a week or two, without any cash, while you're trying to sort it all out. Add to that the hassle of even trying to get one of their customer service people on the phone. I've been on hold with them for hours, and then suddenly my call would get dropped.

Also, every time I tried to use my Direct Express at the cash register, in the Philippines, it would automatically get locked, and then I'd have to call their crappy customer service to get it unlocked again. Also, if your card gets locked, it takes two business days from the time you call, until it starts working again. 

So, I used to use my Direct Express at the Metrobank ATM, and then I'd go around paying cash for everything. Also, I tried using my card at China Bank one time, and it got locked there as well. So, if you get stuck with Direct Express, the only safe way to handle it is to withdraw the maximum cash at Metrobank every few days.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Foreign Enforcement Questionnaire (U.S.A.)*

Each year, beneficiaries outside of the U.S. are required to complete Form SSA-7161 or SSA-7162, _Report to the United States Social Security Administration_ (also referred to as a Foreign Enforcement Questionnaire). The purpose of this form is to ensure that Social Security has the correct contact information for the beneficiary and that benefit eligibility continues.

The form is mailed from the U.S. in May and a follow-up letter is mailed in September. It is important that you complete the form as soon as possible and send it back by regular postal mail using the enclosed return envelope.

*Form SSA-7161 Mailing Address:*
Social Security Administration
P.O. Box 7161
Wilkes-Barre, PA 18767-7161
U.S.A.

*Form SSA-7162 Mailing Address:*
Social Security Administration
P.O. Box 7162
Wilkes-Barre, PA 18767-7162
U.S.A.

*IMPORTANT:* If you do not receive the form by November 1st, please contact us immediately.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They do not recommend downloading and filling it out. The one they mail has a bar code. I downloaded and filled one out my first year. It was never acknowledged.

If you don't receive one, contact the embassy and they have a backup procedure, link to thread discussion on this topic link to topic 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This refers to the annual questionnaire (SSA-7162 or SSA-7161).

Please be informed that this form is initially released every June 1 of each year. It is mailed to the address that is currently shown in your benefit record. If you have changed your address but have not reported such a change to Social Security, then the form will not be mailed to the new address until your benefit record is updated.

There is an annotation on top of this form that reads: “Failure to complete and return this form within 60 days will result in suspension of benefits.” Please do NOT worry about it because the schedule of such a suspension is during the first week of February of the following year. It does not necessarily mean that the benefit will be suspended on the 61st day. Just treat it as an instruction to submit the completed form immediately and simply by regular mail. Also, the form was originally designed for those residing in the USA. The agency knows that if a foreign address is involved, it may take a while before it is received and then returned.

If the form released on June 1 is not received back by the SSA Wilkes Barre Office, a second form will be released every October 1 of the same year. This is to provide another chance prior to suspending a benefit record. If the first form was returned and received prior to October 1, you will probably not receive this second form anymore. In case you do, simply fill it out again and re-send it to the SSA Wilkes Barre Office by regular mail.

The crucial information or date for you to remember is the first week of February. If you have not received your benefit during the first week of February, the most frequent reason for such a suspension is the failure to return the annual questionnaire. Therefore, it is suggested that prior to sending the original, completed SSA-7162 or SSA-7161, please scan and save a copy. In the event your benefit record is suspended during the first week of February, you can email us the copy of the form you sent and we can use such a scanned copy as a work around to immediately reinstate a suspended benefit record. IMPORTANT: Do NOT send us the copy if your benefit is not suspended because we normally cannot take any action on it. SSA Manila office does not have a barcode reader.

Hope this gives you a clearer information on this specific form. Thank you very much.

Note: To prevent suspension of benefits in February, the appropriate time/month to report that you or your wife has not received the form is in November of each year. Email a message expressing non-receipt of the annual questionnaire by November to [email protected].


----------



## M.C.A.

*Repatriation process (US Citizen needs to get out of the Philippines): *Current information as of August 4, 2021

The following information is from one of our Expats.

1. It may take up to a week from the time you first make contact with the embassy, until you are actually repatriated. (In my case it was exactly eight days.)

2. Start the repatriation process by performing the below tasks in roughly the following order, with maybe an hour or two between each step, so that communications have a better chance of being seen by a wider range of people, and getting onto their radar. Do not provide any false of misleading information, because it will backfire on you.

3. If possible, have a friend or relative living in the US call 1-888-407-4747, and have them report that they are deeply concerned about your well being.

4. Send an email to US Citizen Services at US Citizen Services informing them of your problem, and that you'd like to be repatriated as quickly as possible. If the party needing repatriation happens to live outside of Luzon, they they should also CC the US Consulate in Cebu, at US Consular Agency Cebu

5. Telephone the US Embassy at (02) - (telecom provider digit) 5301-2000. At the prompt hit zero for an operator. Tell the operator that you want to speak with someone in US Citizen Services. If the operator asks what this is regarding, tell her that you are a US citizen, your life is in danger, and that you need to request a repatriation. Be prepared to be able to provide US Citizen Services with your passport number, your birth date, and your place of birth. Tell the US Citizen Services representative whom you're speaking with that your life is in danger, and that you need to be repatriated as soon as possible.

6. Soon after your telephone conversation with the person at US Citizen Services, they will most likely email you a form titled, Authorization for the Release of Information Under the Privacy Act. You will need to list four contacts in the US whom the US embassy can contact to see if they can help you. If the persons you list state that they are unable to buy you a ticket to fly you back to the states, then the embassy may most likely begin the process of buying you a ticket. (In my case I listed four contacts in the US, and I put the Philippine Bureau of Immigration as the last contact on the first page. On the second page I checked Yes to all questions.) It is important that this form be returned to the embassy staff as quickly as possible, as nothing will move forward until the embassy has a completed copy of this form.

7. Over the next 24 hours, the embassy went through the process of calling the contacts I had listed upon my Authorization for the Release of Information Under the Privacy Act form.

8. After the US Citizen Services staff finished calling the contacts I had listed upon my Authorization for the Release of Information Under the Privacy Act form, they then called me on my cell and asked them to email them copies of the following forms: A copy of my Philippine Alien Registration Card (commonly known as an ACR card, a copy of the page within my passport showing the last time Philippine Immigration had stamped my passport, a copy of the bio page within my passport (the page with your photo and other info on it), a receipt from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration indicating that your ACR card is up to date. (This is what they asked me for, but other requests may be handled differently.)

9. Someone from the US Citizen Services section of the embassy called me to confirm all of my info, and they informed me that the next step in the process would be for me to complete the loan form DS3702, return to them at the embassy, so that they could then forward it to the US for approval. This part of the process took about two or three days, and during this phase I had little contact with the embassy or the consulate.

10. Early on Friday morning I received a telephone call from someone with US Citizen Services within the embassy, informing that I was scheduled to fly out the afternoon of the next day, but that I would first need to obtain a negative Covid swab test, and that I would also need to visit the US consulate in order to have my passport stamped for travel to the US only.

11. After the embassy staff stamped my passport, they then give me a print out of my airline ticket.

12. The next step is extremely important, before you pay for a Covid test, make sure that the facility you are using can give you a same day test result, otherwise you will not be able to board your flight, if your flight is within the next 24 hours. Many testing facilities take up to 36 hours to release their test results, and this will not work if you have to fly the next day. Also, any Covid swab test you take is only valid for 72 hours from the time you take the test, so make sure that your test results won't expire before the time of your flight. In my case, I was able to visit a testing facility called Bio Path in downtown Cebu early on a Saturday morning, and I was able to get my test results back at around noon, well in time for my 4 PM flight out of the Philippines. The cost of my Covid test at Bio Path was around 5,000 Php, plus around another 2,000 Php in unofficial expediting fees to ensure things were finished on time.

13. Make sure you have 3,800 Php to pay your exit fee, at the airport, if you are an ACR card hold.

Update on what happens once you go through US Immigration at the Philippine airport: Your passport gets a cancelled stamp on the 1st page so no more valid passport you have to send a payment to a US State Dept office in St. Louis, and once it's paid off, you can reapply for a new passport all over again. Ticket acquired by the US State Department was $1,100 USD.


----------



## M.C.A.

Fiance Visa Requirements (this is a work in progress and will be constantly updated)

US Embassy Manila Philippines under "Marriage" US Embassy Philippines Marriage

All Filipinos who have been granted a K1 Fiance or CR1/IR1 Immigrant visa are *required by the Philippine Government* to register with the Commission on Filipinos Overseas before leaving the country to settle in the United States. They are also required to attend an educational seminar about life in a different country. US Immigration Fiance Visa

Website for UK nationals but it shows requirements and documents required and provides links for these documents, keep in mind this is only for your reference because each country may have different requirements Marriage requirements for UK citizen

PBI Accredited agencies

Philippine Bureau of Immigration PBI Main Office Manila


----------



## M.C.A.

Shipping Goods By Container ect... Restrictions (work in progress subject)

There's a list of items you can't bring here, I'd research that for example chain saws, guns ect.. here's an example but always check with the Philippine Consulate. Restrictions Fedex 

Bottom line is that if you can sell your things do it, this is still a 3rd world country, you have been warned but if money is not a big deal (containers seem expensive) and you can't live without your items, you can ship your items, some of our expats have done just that.


*Prohibited goods include:*

Used clothing and rags;
Toy guns;
Right-hand drive vehicles;
Hazardous waste, even in transit into Philippine territory;
Laundry and industrial detergents containing hard surfactants;
Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs);
Used motorcycle parts, except engine; and,
Live piranha, shrimp, and prawns.
DTI Dowloadable viewable form

DTI Viewable table

DTI Watch list viewable table

Philippine Consulate Singapore as an example of other ite


----------



## M.C.A.

Dialing Manila there's an extra digit or code labeled PTE

What is a PTE identifier? To facilitate the migration to an 8-digit telephone number format, the NTC has assigned a single-digit Public Telecommunications Entity (PTE) Identifier to each *landline telephone provider in the “02” area code (Manila).


3* - Bayan Telecommunications Inc.
*5* - Telecommunications Technologies Philippines Inc.
*6* - ABS-CBN Convergence Inc.
*7* - Globe Telecommunication, Inc.
*8* - Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company (PLDT)

So an example would be when dialing inside the Philippines, don't use the country code 63 it's not needed, and from outlying areas of Manila and your provider is PLDT, it'll look like this.

What if a relative from the province wants to call, how do they reach you? They'll have to do the usual national direct dialing procedure but still implement the new eight-digit phone number: Dial 0 + Area Code (2) + (*8*)123-4567, it'll dial like this: PLDT 02-*8*-XXX-XXXX

Important note when calling the US Embassy: If calling by land line PLDT, unsure of the other providers so you don't need the extra digit so its going to be 02-XXX-XXXX (recent experience calling the Social Security branch as of December 2022).

Dialing to other regions outside the 02 region you won't need to add the PTE digit, here are the various regions codes.



*National Capital Region (NCR) **Region V – Bicol Region*Caloocan City02Albay52Las Piñas City02Camarines Norte54Makati City02Camarines Sur54Malabon City02Catanduanes52Mandaluyong City02Masbate56Manila City02Sorsogon56Muntinlupa City02Navotas City02*Region VI – Western Visayas*Parañaque City02Aklan36Pasay City02Antique36Pasig City02Capiz36Pateros City02Guimaras33Quezon City02Ilo-ilo33San Juan City02****** Occidental34Taguig City02Valenzuela City02*Region VII – Central Visayas*Bohol38*Cordillera Administrative Region (CAR)*Cebu32Abra74****** Oriental35Apayao78Siquijor35Benguet74Ifugao74*Region VIII – Eastern Visayas*Kalinga74Biliran53Mt. Province74Eastern Samar55Leyte53*Region I – Ilocos Region*Northern Samar55Ilocos Norte77Samar55Ilocos Sur77Southern Leyte53La Union72Pangasinan75*Region IX – Zamboanga Peninsula*Zamboanga del Norte65*Region II – Cagayan Valley*Zamboanga del Sur62Cagayan78Zamboanga Sibugay62Batanes78Isabela78*Region X – Northern Mindanao*Nueva Vizcaya78Bukidnon88Quirino78Camiguin88Lanao del Norte63*Region III – Central Luzon*Misamis Occidental88Aurora42Misamis Oriental88Bataan47Bulacan44*Region XI – Davao Region*Nueva Ecija44Compostela Valley84Pampanga45Davao del Norte84Tarlas45Davao del Sur82Davao Oriental87*Region IV-A – Calabarzon*Batangas43*Region XII – Soccsksargen*Cavite46North Cotabato64Laguna49Sarangani83Quezon42South Cotabato83Rizal*02Sultan Kudarat64*Region IV-B – Mimaropa**Region XIII – Caraga*Marinduque42Agusan del Norte85Occidental Mindoro43Agusan del Sur85Oriental Mindoro43Dinagat Islands86Palawan48Surigao del Norte86Romblon54Surigao del Sur86*Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao (ARMM)*Basilan62Lanao del Sur64Maguindanao64Sulu85Tawi-tawi68

Another link showing the prefixes of cell phone providers: Cell phone prefix identifiers


----------



## M.C.A.

Child adoption (new thread in work)

State dept travel link

US Embassy Philippines Adoption


----------



## M.C.A.

Immigrant Visa by Marriage (for us Expats) 13a is also confusingly known on the PBI website as the Conversion to Non-quota Immigrant visa by marriage (Probationary).

So after a year, you'll have to go in and do it again and it becomes permanent, you will not be a Philippine citizen, only a Permanent Resident. If accomplished in the US or your homeland through the Philippine Consulate it's not Probationary you come here and within a week report to the PBI with your package and apply for a 13a Permanent Resident Card.

If you get this Visa in the Philippines, this is the documentation that you'll use 13a Documents

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you are applying for the 13a Visa from your homeland, this is for *"Example Only"* of what you'll need it's from the Chicago USA Philippine Consulate, the same consulate I used, and the same forms I used to obtain my 13a Visa:

forms with checklist
Spousal petition letter used in the US for 13a
Chicago Consulate downloads general page
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration doesn't standardize its forms so the form you fill out in your homeland will look differently from the form used in the Philippines.

Missing is the spousal letter used if accomplished from the Philippines, but we have that also right here:












The medical/physical form for some reason you'll end up getting (checklist item) that taken care of through the Philippine Bureau of Immigration they have an annex building called the Bureau of Quarantine Medical Clearance and it's in another area not too far from the Immigration office and next to the water and maybe even close to the US embassy but just another painful spot where you hurry up and wait and don't forget they shut down for lunch Lol, more fun always. The good news I hope is that this building will be included with the new PBI Main Office soon.

I performed my physical (M.D. only) in the US, it was free through the VA so you could potentially save yourself some time and money by bringing your own Physical if free if not it'll be cheaper to have the physical done here.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: The Philippine Bureau of Immigration's main office is moving soon to their new building but I don't have a date yet it's located near the Mall of Asia, here's more information on it.  PBI new spot is opening soon Location Google map

Don't use fixers they'll only slow you up with outdated and flawed paperwork that you'll have to refill out again and then you'll still need to pay these guys and use the correct forms which you can obtain inside the Immigration office, don't talk with anyone outside the Immigration offices, you'll be wasting valuable time and wasting your money, the fixers are looking for anyone that seems stressed or worried they are piranas, so everything you need will be inside.

You don't want to show up here and then need an original certified document in the US that's gonna just be a hellish burden because the mail system isn't so reliable and the reliable mail couriers will cost you dearly, and then who's going do the leg work back in your homeland?

-Mark M.C.A.


----------



## M.C.A.

*I am an** alien whose country has no immigration reciprocity agreement with the Philippines. I am also married to a Filipino with kids. Am I qualified to apply for** a 13a Permanent Resident Visa?*

No... only the TRV visa option is available. Since your country does not have a reciprocity agreement with the Philippines, you are not qualified to apply for a Permanent Resident Visa. However, you may apply for a Temporary Resident Visa. For more information regarding the said visa TRV Temporary Resident Visa



*What countries have a reciprocity agreement with the Philippines?*

The following countries are those that grant permanent residence and immigration privileges to Filipinos:



Algeria*
Argentina
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Belize
Bolivia
Botswana
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Brazil
Canada
Cape Verde
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Croatia
Cuba
Czech Republic
Denmark
Ecuador
Egypt*
El Salvador
Estonia
Finland
Fiji
France
Gabon
Germany
Greece
Guatemala
Honduras
Hongkong SAR
Indonesia*
Iraq
Ireland
Iceland
Israel
Italy
Japan
Latvia
Lesotho

Libya*
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macau SAR
Malaysia*
Malta**
Marshall Island
Mexico
Micronesia
Monaco
Montenegro
The Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua
Nigeria*
Northern Mariana Island
Norway
Oman*
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Russia
Saudi Arabia*
Senegal
Serbia
Singapore
Slovak Republic
Slovenia
South Africa
Spain
Suriname
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
Trinidad and Tobago
Tunisia
Turkey
United Kingdom
Uruguay
USA
Venezuela


*Limited to Filipinas married of these nationals

**Provided that the marriage took place before 24 April 2001 or the couple has been married for at least five years. PBI link


----------



## M.C.A.

*My wife just went back to the Philippines without CFO *(the subject is a work in progress)

"If she still had the old sticker I'd think she would 'probably' be ok, but technically AU Pair CFO is different and should be amended to reflect a change in Civil status. CFO does have a convoluted process for such circumstances.
PBI link on subject

I would try to send her a copy of her old passport and CFO sticker. Forum link on this subject


----------



## M.C.A.

*Australian Passport Renewal (helpful comments from an Australian)*

I just made an appointment online at the Aus embassy here in Makati, then fill out the online application form, downloaded and printed it.

After your interview and document check at the embassy, then it's an 8-12 week wait.

I'm at the 3 week wait so far.

There is also a process where you can do it by courier.



Passports





Guide for Adult renewal application (PC7) by courier


ource and very helpful.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Stores/private clubs that sell our Imported foods and goods*

S & R

Landers

Landmark Grocery locations

Phil/American store

Healthy Options


----------



## M.C.A.

Tricare Health Providers in the Philippines

Tricare Philippines Link


----------



## M.C.A.

Applying for US Social Security while in the Philippines (Work in progress)

Here's the Manila Embassy contact information:

Social Security Administration – Federal Benefits Unit
*Address: *1201 Roxas Boulevard, Ermita 0930 Manila, Philippines
*Inquiry Line: *(+632) 5301-2000, Option 9 "Update" Note: If dialing outside Manila but still on Luzon it'll be this 02-5301-2000 (so no extra digit for provider) and the options or extensions options buttons don't seem to work currently so the operator will transfer your call.
*Telephone Hours:* Tuesdays and Thursdays - 8:00 AM to 11:00 AM (Manila Time), except U.S. and Philippine Holidays.
*In-Office Appointments:* To request an appointment, please contact us via our FBU Inquiry Form.

Here's what you'll need to save time when contacting them:

So that we can locate the relevant records and assist you with your inquiry, please provide the identifying information listed below about the Social Security claimant/beneficiary. Providing this information is optional; however, we may not be able to assist you accurately without referring to the claimant’s records.


Complete Name of Claimant/Beneficiary (first name, middle name, last name):
Other Names Used:
Date of Birth:
Last four digits of Social Security Number (SSN):
Address:
Contact Number:

Here's the next reply from the Manila Embassy SS branch:

We will take your application for Social Security benefits through a telephone interview on the appointment provided in this message.

We will ask you questions about your birth (date/place of birth), marital history (date/place of marriage and divorce, as applicable), and work history in the United States. If you are receiving a pension based on work that the U.S. Social Security did not cover, we will ask for detailed information about that pension. If you wish to receive benefits by direct deposit to a bank in the U.S., please be ready to provide the bank’s routing number and your account number. If you wish to receive benefits by direct deposit to a foreign bank, we will provide additional instructions during the interview.

SS Booklet on applying for your SS overseas is attached below. Social Security Statement

Note: The banks here won't open a dollar pension account without an endorsement letter from the US Embassy stating that you or your spouse is entitled as a US/Philippine citizen to get US Social Security.

I have an update on my wife's status as a Philippine citizen applying for US Social Security, but she worked for decades in the US and is not a US citizen.


We received a call and Social Security Manila wanted to know was what kind of Medicare my wife wanted but we aren't returning to the US again, we are permanently retired so as far a

I thought everything was done but we got an email the next day and we need to get my wife's original PSA Birth certificate or Baptismal certificate, we only had her baptismal certificate and do the US Embassy wanted supporting documents, so I sent our original marriage certificate, her expired passport, drivers license and expired military dependant ID card.

US Embassy then sent us by email the SS Endorsement letter... Careful most banks want the original signed copy, we did find a bank that accepted the copy along with Barangay and Police clearance and Philippine Postal ID and wifes Military dependant ID.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Balikbayan Privilege*

Below is the PBI webpage information but some Expats should be warned that it's up to the Immigration Officer whether they enforce the rules, example: you leave and come back immediately but IAW their rules you are supposed to wait one full year, this affected one of our Expats I think after the 3-year mark and so he ended up getting his 13a Visa. So don't be surprised if on one of your return trips that they won't approve a Balikbayan Privilege Visa.

As far as I can remember the PBI would like us to hold a more permanent residency if we live here and so if this privilege gets taken away it could end up being quite an expensive burden on you traveling in some cases to an office that supports the 13a Visa application. The Balikbayan Privilege would be mainly for someone who hasn't made the decision to retire here or can't retire here, you don't want to get the 13a Visa unless you live here that's a whole other topic.


*1. Who are eligible under Balikbayan Program?*


a. A Balikbayan, who may be either one of the following:

i. A Filipino citizen who has been continuously out of the Philippines for a period of at least one (1) year;

ii. A Filipino overseas worker;

iii. A former Filipino citizen and his family who had been naturalized in a foreign country and comes or returns to the Philippines.

b. Immediate family members (spouse and children) of the Balikbayan, who are nationals of countries falling under EO 408, travelling together with the Balikbayan.


*2. Who are not entitled to the Balikbayan privilege?*

Former Filipinos and their immediate family members (spouse and children) who are visa-required nationals (nationals of countries NOT listed under EO 408). _They must secure entry visas prior to their travel to the Philippines._


*3. What are the privileges of a Balikbayan?*

Those who are admitted as Balikbayans are given an initial stay of one (1) year. They may extend their stay for another one (1), two (2) or six (6) months provided that they present their valid passport and filled out the visa extension form and submit it to the Visa Extension Section in the BI Main Office or any BI Offices nationwide. An additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.


*4. Can a foreigner spouse or child of a Balikbayan avail this privilege when traveling to the Philippines alone?*

A foreign national spouse and/or child of a Balikbayan may only be given the said privilege if he/she is traveling with his/her Balikbayan spouse or parent.


PBI link

Note: Important link for those that are here on the Balikbyan Visa, if you want you can volunteer to get an ACR card PBI Volunteer ACR card


----------



## M.C.A.

Naturalization path to becoming a Philippine Citizen (work in progress)

Philippine Nationality Law Wikipedia

Expat Forum previous discussions link


----------



## M.C.A.

No Philippine birth certificate recorded, steps, location, cost and timeline: (process inwork)

Found out today my wife doesn't have a birth certificate, what I had was a negative finding on her birth certificate or no record or negative response recorded.

Family member helped route and talk with our Municipalities (don't do this as a foreigner, they don't like us in their offices) mini PSA office the documents to create my wife's birth certificate, an attorney (local and cheap service ask the Municipality) was needed to filed some sort of "affidavit" and then signed by a Judge.

We had to bring my wife in and talk with the head guy at our Municipality and submit paperwork to record record of birth or delayed record of birth. Time line for this process get ready, it took two weeks to draft or type a new birth certificate in triplicate with my wifes signatures on both sides of each document and after a week the in-law seems to think it will take 6 months before we can apply for the PSA certified document but another in-law claims that that's not the case, so I'll give an update later on when we can get her PSA certified birth certificate. 

Note: I thought that I'd need this in order for my wife to get her Social Security approved through the US Embassy SS branch but that's not the case, you can submit several forms of documents included expired passports, drivers license's (keep these) in order to prove she is who she is. I ended up submitting her Baptismal certificate, our original (everything has to be original) marriage certificate, expired passport and drivers license from places we had lived and her expired Military dependent card (needs renewal). 

Another important note: If your wife or spouse worked in the US as a resident not a US citizen (married to a US citizen, DACA or work visa) and for many years they will qualify for US Social Security believe it or not. My wife had a Social Security number and still does, she lost her SS card though. Make sure to do all this through the US embassy in Manila, you can do it all online, set up a phone interview and mail original documents/drivers license/marriage certificate/passports expired or not through the mail, I'd use Air21.


----------

